# Cisco UCS C220 M3 console not working, fans being weird



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

We just got 2 new Cisco UCS C220 M3 servers and I noticed about 2 weeks ago that the fans were randomly spinning up to 100% for about 30 seconds then down. Our server room is kept at a static temperature so that's odd. Then days later, it stuck at 100% and has been ever since even after reboots. I lowered the server room temp 10F and ran the server pulled out of the rack with the cover off and still, the fans are at 100%. The onboard temps for the CPU read out at 88F with multiple sensor programs. Also, the temperature LED is still green on the front.

So I don't know what the heck is going on! I'd check the BIOS and use HUU to see if there's a firmware/BIOS patch for it but there's a 2nd problem. The front console hookup completely stopped working. No video is being sent under any circumstances, even if it's selected on the (3rd party analog) KVM while rebooting. I switched KVM cables with a perfectly working server and nope, it's the server not sending signal. The cable is pretty snug in there too.

So is there some known problem with these servers that causes these strange effects? Is there a way to override the fan speeds? And how do you control the server during the BIOS if the console doesn't work? Do I have to temporarily borrow a PCI-E video card and stick it in?


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

slight update:
I just figured hey, while it's shut down, I should pull the power from both PSUs to force a hard reset or whatever. So I did and the first time it attempted to boot after that, it sounded kinda pissed  Apparently the fans were at like 80% not 100% because they hit 100% lol. It sounded like my Dyson sucking up a Delta PFB series fan, lol. Then it either shut back off or something that caused the power light to go back to amber and fans stopped. Then it rebooted itself again. I think it was a power less health check or something, who knows.

Anyway, it booted up fine after that and the fans are back to normal near-idle speed  YAY! Except about 5-10 minutes after booting, they're back to 80%ish, otherwise known as way the hell too high. Also the front console still doesn't work :-( Do those break a lot or is there some on/off switch for them I'm missing or a software setting to turn them off or something?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used that hardware. Some Cisco hardware has power switches, some do not.

The fan speed is simply an indication that it's not booting and/or not running properly. There is a fault somewhere.


----------



## des (Dec 17, 2007)

Awww crap, I feared as much. I think it has to do with the front console then since it's still not working. I hope it's on a cable or something and not actually electrically shorted or something. I'll open it up and investigate.

I'm pretty sure it's 100% hardware since there's nothing out of the ordinary in any of the event logs in Windows.


----------

